# Chinese plotter driver help



## chrisevans (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi all ive recently pulled my plotter back out of the attic and tried to set it back up, unfortunately the drivers are now missing as I have a new computer and didn't save the old drivers, its a generic Chinese plotter with no real make as such it just says "plotter cutter 721" would any of you lovely people be able to point me in the right direction to be able to get the correct drivers for this machine? 
I really don't want to have to bin it and buy new just to get the drivers please help. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

sounds like drivers from uscutter would work. Give that a shot at uscutter.com They have a modle called 721 and from experiance all these china plotters are similar


----------



## chrisevans (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks for the reply ive looked at uscutter a few times in my searches for these drivers ill have another look to see whats what


----------



## chrisevans (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes I remember now the 721 that uscutter do does not look like my plotter very similar but it has the control panel on top mine is on the front right hand side would this matter


----------



## naattila (Nov 10, 2020)

Most of chinese cutters does not have REAL USB interface. It is a USB-Serial adapter integrated into the cutter. Windows 10 and 7 automatically recognise the device. Check your device manager for the port number. On Your software set your cutter Serial port number you find on device manager. for MAC users search for 'CH341 mac driver'. If you still need driver, Download and Install 'Sure Cuts a Lot' there are shared Drivers in the "C:\Program Files\Craft Edge\Sure Cuts A Lot 5 Pro\Drivers" folder for all chinese models.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I believe you may have some luck like suggested with the USCutter. Look for the MH model drivers. I think those should work for you. Good luck.


----------



## chrisevans (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi all thanks for all the help none of the uscutter drivers worked i finally got there in the end and now have a working plotter once again i think it was a refine eh/mh721 if anyone needs the driver I can send it no problem


----------



## michellepatrik (Jan 8, 2012)

chrisevans said:


> Hi all thanks for all the help none of the uscutter drivers worked i finally got there in the end and now have a working plotter once again i think it was a refine eh/mh721 if anyone needs the driver I can send it no problem


Hi , I need this driver please , if you could send me the driver, high;ly apreciated. Thank you


----------



## Silvi (Jun 11, 2019)

michellepatrik said:


> Hi , I need this driver please , if you could send me the driver, high;ly apreciated. Thank you


Search Google for "ArtCut" software. To find the free copy you can download. This software supports most plotter drivers, including Chinese plotters.


----------



## Fahdiel (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi I need that drivers please


----------



## Silvi (Jun 11, 2019)

Fahdiel said:


> Hi I need that drivers please


Search Google for *"ArtCut" software*. To find the free copy you can download. This software supports most plotter drivers, including Chinese plotters.


----------

